# First Baby Boomer Hits 65 Today



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The first baby boomer in the US hits age 65 on Saturday, January 1. 

Not a big deal though, as she is already collecting Social Security early.

The first Canadian boomer hits 65 next year for some reason. Don't know why that is..........did everyone practice abstinence for a year?

80 million Americans and 9 million Canucks to follow.

Brace yourself for the changes that are sure to follow for the next 20 years........not enough retiree income, increased social programs cost, employer/employee disputes about ability to perform the work, etc.

There will be a lot of discussion on where to retire as well. The sun and sand beckon...................but there are so much to deal with in a foreign country.

Let's lobby the government to form a protectorship, territory or some such with a Caribbean Island for all of us retired folks...................

There was talk of it in the 70's......can't remember which island now........

Hey............what about Cuba? They could use the help....it's close......


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

People will still have to work until they're 70 as they've saved no money during their golden years. AKA my parents.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Haiti might come cheap...... 

I anticipate that globally countries will be increasing the retirement ages....


----------



## jambo411 (Apr 6, 2009)

sags said:


> 80 million Americans and 9 million Canucks to follow.
> 
> Let's lobby the government to form a protectorship, territory or some such with a Caribbean Island for all of us retired folks...................
> 
> There was talk of it in the 70's......can't remember which island now........


Turks and Caicos.


----------



## Leading Edge Boomer (Apr 5, 2009)

sags wrote



> The first Canadian boomer hits 65 next year for some reason. Don't know why that is..........did everyone practice abstinence for a year?


Gazooks--the govt must have forgotten about me, I turn 65 later this year.That is why I am Leading Edge--

Retired when I was 56 and do not expect to have a retiree income crisis.

Many years ago it was actually the Turks and Caicos who floated the idea of becoming Canadian Territory. A couple of Canadian MPs picked up on it and kicked around the idea in the press, but nothing ever came of it. A concern was that many from that part of the world could easily reach the T&C by boat , in large numbers, and then claim Canadian Refugee status.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh wow what a shame. A Canadian tropical island would have been amazing *sigh* 

I foresee a lot of younger generations doing double duty and providing for their parents and their children simultaneously to an until now unseen extent :/


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

sags said:


> The first baby boomer in the US hits age 65 on Saturday, January 1.
> 
> Not a big deal though, as she is already collecting Social Security early.
> 
> ...


See explanation on: http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Post-WW2_baby_boom

_In Canada, the baby boom is usually defined as the generation born from 1947 to 1966 – Canadian servicemen were repatriated later than American servicemen, and Canada's birth rate did not start to rise till 1947, and most Canadian demographers prefer to use the later date of 1966 as the boom's end in that country. _


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the names of the islands.....................

Here is a link to some information on some repeated attempts, as late as 2004, to have some kind of special relationship with them. Apparently, the islands are in favour, but the idea keeps getting side railed by "more important" issues.

Maybe it will still come...............CARP to the rescue?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/turksandcaicos/


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Despite all the worry about the older retiring generation setting the younger up for big money troubles, as a 23 year old about to start my career I'm hoping that the accelerating retirement rate over the next 20 years will help me advance in my career perhaps more rapidly than usual!


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopefully they've saved up their own money! Recently there was a town in the states that just stopped giving pensioners their weekly/monthly cheques that are required by law to be paid out. The town tried to declare bankruptcy so they wouldn't have to pay out the money since they ran out! Tough times ahead for some.


----------

